# Problem mit Verbindung PC <-> Beckhoff SPS



## naheliegend (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich habe den richtigen Bereich ausgewÃ¤hlt fÃ¼r meine Fragen. 

GrundsÃ¤tzlich bin ich auch neu in der SPS-Prgrammierung. Also steinigt mich bitte nicht sofort. 

Ich habe Probleme damit, meinen Laptop mit der SPS zu verbinden. Ich habe eine CX5140. Eine Runtime ist dort drauf.
Nutze TwinCat 3 Ã¼ber Visual Studio Professional 2013. Physikalische Verbindung habe ich Ã¼ber ein Ethernet Kabel (gekreuzt) realisiert. 

Jedoch kann ich meine SPS nicht als Target auswÃ¤hlen, bzw das Fenster oben in der MenÃ¼leiste, wo ich mein Target auswÃ¤hlen kann ist einfach nicht dort. 

WeiÃŸ jemand woran das liegt? 

Zudem kann ich über ping ... meine SPS nicht anpingen, obwohl ich ihr eine feste IP und meinem Laptop auch gegeben habe über TP/Ip4

Und den TwinCAT Treiber brauche ich doch nur, um Werte in Echtzeit am Laptop anzeigen zu lassen, richtig?

Gruß


----------



## weißnix_ (20 Januar 2018)

Mach mal WLAN aus.
Laptop und SPS liegen doch sicher im gleichen Netz?


----------



## naheliegend (21 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mach mal WLAN aus.
> Laptop und SPS liegen doch sicher im gleichen Netz?


Ja, natürlich. WLAN ist aus. Firewall ist aus. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Januar 2018)

Hi naheliegend,

abhängig von der Schnittstellenversion, die du ausgewählt hast kann es sein dass die beiden Ethernet Ports wie ein kleiner Switch funktionieren. Eventuell macht dein gekreuztes Patchkabel Probleme? Hast du es schon einmal mit einem normalen ausprobiert?

Wenn du uns noch das Kürzel nach dem CX5140 verrraten kannst dann ist auch genau bekannt welche Schnittstelle dein PFC hat.

Was noch interessant wäre, die Anzeige der LED an dem benutzten Port.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Cassandra (21 Januar 2018)

https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/ipc/embedded-pc/embedded-pc-cx/cx5100_hwde.pdf

Seite 19

*5.2 Ethernet RJ45 (X000, X001)*
Beide Ethernet-Schnittstellen sind voneinander unabhängig und es ist kein Switch integriert. Die unabhängigen Ethernet-Schnittstellen lassen sich unterschiedlich konfigurieren. Im Auslieferungszustand sind die Ethernet-Schnittstellen (X000, X001) für EtherCAT-Kommunikation konfiguriert.
Beachten Sie, dass für eine Linientopologie ein zusätzlicher Switch erforderlich ist.


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Januar 2018)

Hi Cassandra,







Daher die Frage nach der Zusatzbezeichnung. Wie du sehen kannst gibt es auch welche mit Switch integriert.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Cassandra (21 Januar 2018)

Als erstes muss mal die „richtige“ Schnittstelle eingestellt werden. Im Handbuch ist auch zu finden, welche Buchse welche Nummer hat. Software und Hardware scheinen unterschiedliche Abteilungen zu sein…


----------



## Cassandra (21 Januar 2018)

@naheliegend
Du hast TwinCAT 3 auf deinem Notebook. Ist auf deinem CX auch TwinCAT 3 installiert?
Wie hast du am CX die Schnittstelle eingestellt?

Verrate doch mal Mavorkit und mir, um welches Gerät es sich genau handelt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo Mavorkit,


Mavorkit schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da irrst Du Dich leider. Die von Dir angeführte Tabelle ist für die optionale Schnittstelle die ab Werk unten links im CX eingebaut sein kann. Die Ethernetschnittstellen X000 und X001 enthalten nie einen Switch und sind immer getrennt und haben somit immer jeweils eine eigene IP-Einstellung. Wichtig wäre, dass diese beiden Schnittstellen nicht im selben Subnetz konfiguriert sind. Am besten mal ein (nicht gekreuztes) Kabel an die gewünschte Schnittstelle anschließen, Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus an den CX anschließen und schauen welcher von den beiden einen vorhandenen Link meldet. Bei diesem dann die Netzwerkeinstellungen überprüfen. Außerdem wäre, wie Cassandra schon schrieb, noch wichtig, ob die TwinCAT Runtime überhaupt installiert ist und nicht nur TwinCAT ADS (TC1000), wenn bei den vier Zahlen hinter dem Bindestrich die letzte eine 0 ist, ist das schon mal vom Werk aus nicht so und muss nachinstalliert werden. Ich kenne allerdings nur WES 7 Standard, bei der Compact Edition weiß ich nicht, ob man da nicht das ganze Image auf der CFast Karte tauschen muss. Auch bei einer Zahl von 1-3 kannst Du keine Verbindung aufbauen, da auf dem CX dann von Werk aus TC2 ist, allerdings sollte der CX über eine Broadcast Suche zumindest zu finden sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Januar 2018)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Als erstes muss mal die „richtige“ Schnittstelle eingestellt werden. Im Handbuch ist auch zu finden, welche Buchse welche Nummer hat. Software und Hardware scheinen unterschiedliche Abteilungen zu sein…


Bei den CE Systemen war es noch schlimmer was die Netzwerkschnittstellen angeht. Die Schnittstellen am CX sind mit X000 und X001 bezeichnet, in Windows hießen sie aber TcI8254x1 und TcI8254x2, wobei die TcI8254x1 die X001 und die TcI8254x2 die X000 war. Da kam man dann gerne auch mal durcheinander.


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Januar 2018)

Hi Oliver,

danke für die Korrektur, hab mit Beckhoff leider nur am Rande zu tun wie du weist und daher auch nicht so die ausgeprägten Hintergrundkenntnisse der Hardware.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## naheliegend (21 Januar 2018)

Also auf der CX ist die Runtime drauf. 
Habe meinen Laptop mit einem straight Patchkabel über Ethernet verbunden und bekomme trotzdem keinen von beiden angepingt. Weder von CX an Notebook noch von Notebook and CX. 
Aber wenn kein switch mit eingebaut ist, dann kann das mit einem straight ja gar nicht funkt. Dann muss ja entweder ein externer switch zwischengeschaltet werden oder ein gekreuztes Kabel verwendet werden, oder?

Also es ist irgendwie ein generelles Netzwerkproblem und hat weniger mit TwinCat zutun. ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung zwischen den beiden hin. 

Die genaue CX Nummer liefere ich morgen nach, wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo naheliegend,


naheliegend schrieb:


> Aber wenn kein switch mit eingebaut ist, dann kann das mit einem straight ja gar nicht funkt. Dann muss ja entweder ein externer switch zwischengeschaltet werden oder ein gekreuztes Kabel verwendet werden, oder?


würden wir uns noch im IT-Mittelalter befinden hättest Du recht, aber heutzutage beherschen eigentlich alle Netzwerkkarten Auto MDI x und stellen sich entsprechend um.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Januar 2018)

Hallo naheliegend,
wie sieht es aus, klappt es mit der Suche und dem Verbindungsaufbau jetzt?


----------



## naheliegend (26 Januar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt einen Swtich dazwischen gebaut und es funtioniert. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Januar 2018)

naheliegend schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einen Swtich dazwischen gebaut und es funtioniert. Keine Ahnung warum.


Schräg, sollte eigentlich auch ohne gehen. Habe hier beim Kunden mich schon öfters mit einer CX mit einem 1:1 Kabel direkt verbunden.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------

